# snow blade for my craftsman ?



## darren8287 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi everyone I have the oportunity to purchase a snow blade and cab for my tractor. I cant seem to figure out if it is compatable though my tractor is a Craftsman lawn tractor 26hp 54" deck model #917.276901. The snow bl;ade is #468.24443 and the cab is #468.24275 and the tractor it was purchased for was a Craftsman LT 1000 this is not the recomended blade for my tractor but it is a great deal if it will fit any one with knoledge on this would be greatly appriciated. Ithink that the craftsman snow blades and cabs for lawn tractors are universal fits . but i aint sure . do you know?


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

call sears and ask them just tell them you got the blade and you can rember which tractor it fits your's or the old one here a number 6am to 11pm 7 days week

1-800-252-1698 


james


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by james66 _
> *call sears and ask them just tell them you got the blade and you can rember which tractor it fits your's or the old one here a number 6am to 11pm 7 days week
> 
> 1-800-252-1698
> ...


I'm hoping that the OP has more luck with Sears as an info source than I did. Then again, I was asking about a 20 year old unit.
Later,
Chiz


----------

